# Maximum Size of an "Eater" Flathead.



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I created this thread because I didn't want to hijack another. In the Central Ohio forum, there is a thread about a young man who kept a 53# flathead to eat. The overwhelming response is that a fish that size should be released.
It's easy to see that a 50lb+ flathead is a trophy and should be CPR'd. What is not so clear is what is the cutoff size between one that should go back in the water to one that is destined to the freezer. Personally, my cutoff is 20lbs. What's yours, or do you keep any at all?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

While i dont keep flats or blues its important to remember that if you are after eaters. The younger the fish the better and like many things we eat , cows, pork, chicken, the best meat is early in the life just before breeding age while the animal is in its prime of life so that means for a channel cat about 3-4lbs, a blue around 7-8 lbs and a flattie also would be around 7-8 lbs. these are the size of the species just before spawning age. Once fish reach spawning age the body changes and fat buildup starts as well as loss of muscle. Not rocket science here and to each there own but flatheads are long livers 30 plus years sometimes and over there lifetime of laying eggs. Mother nature has provided that only 1 time, in its spawning history of maybe laying a million eggs, will that fish grow to adulthood so by keeping any flatheads you will have ended that particular lineage and hurt future populations. Food for thought

Salmonid


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

will probably keep a couple up to 8lb fish this year.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

The way I look at it is that there are countless number of lakes in Ohio that stock that regularly stock channel catfish. They are put there to be harvested so doing so makes perfect sense. They grow fast and are plentiful.

Flathead are not stocked, they grow slow, and are harvested often for multiple reasons at all sizes, illegally and legally. So i don't harvest Flathead. Its fine if you do, that's your right but its just not right for me. I have ate a few, two at different times caught by other people at spillways who decided their hooks were more important than the fish and a few from private ponds that needed removed. Taste is a little different but similar to channels. 

I guess one medium size Flathead would be better than several small ones but I really depends on the waterway. Rivers will have much higher number, while lakes have fewer flathead even if there are large ones there.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

My rule of thumb is 8 pounds or less. I have kept a couple 10-12 pounders before but the ones that are 8 pounds or less taste the best. That goes for channels, blues, and flatheads.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I have only kept 1 flathead ever only because it was hooked deep, and it was about 4lbs. It tasted fine, but I personally think a channel cat about 3-4lbs is best tasting of the catfish. As far as channels go I never keep any over 6-7lbs.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Pretty good input, guys.
Good enough that I'm going to reevaluate what I am going to keep, and what get's released.


----------



## LeeWoolery (Jan 9, 2013)

I turn them all loose....no matter what size!

The only catfish I keep are small channels or bullheads for flathead bait.


----------

